# Conflitto Russo-Ucraino, alle 8 parte la tregua a Mariupol e a decisione riguarda e Volnovakha



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2022)

Dopo gli accordi stipulati giovedi, il Ministro della difesa russo ha fatto sapere che alle 8 (ore dell'Europa Occidentale) inizerà la tregue per consentire i corridoi umanitari. RIguarderà gli abitanti di Mariupol e Volnovakha


----------



## Milanoide (5 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Albijol (5 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo gli accordi stipulati giovedi, il Ministro della difesa russo ha fatto sapere che alle 8 (ore dell'Europa Occidentale) inizerà la tregue per consentire i corridoi umanitari. RIguarderà gli abitanti di Mariupol e Volnovakha


Probabilmente lo fanno per prendere tempo perché leggo che i russi stanno avendo grossi problemi di logistica (mancanza di carburante e razioni di cibo)


----------



## Jino (5 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Probabilmente lo fanno per prendere tempo perché leggo che i russi stanno avendo grossi problemi di logistica (mancanza di carburante e razioni di cibo)



O semplicemente poi non avranno più pietà per chi ha scelto di restare e combattere. Non ci saranno più civili poi per loro.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Marzo 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> O semplicemente poi non avranno più pietà per chi ha scelto di restare e combattere. Non ci saranno più civili poi per loro.


fosse cosi rendiamoci conto come ragionano sti bast..

te entrano in casa e se non vai via entro 2 giorni ti ammazzano..


----------



## danjr (5 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Evacuare tutti gli ucraini in Europa e chiedere a tutti i filo putiniani europei di essere coerenti ed andare a vivere nella nuova ucraina putiniana, potrebbe mettere d'accordo tutti?


anche io concordo


----------



## Albijol (5 Marzo 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> O semplicemente poi non avranno più pietà per chi ha scelto di restare e combattere. Non ci saranno più civili poi per loro.


Non ne stanno avendo già adesso


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Evacuare tutti gli ucraini in Europa e chiedere a tutti i filo putiniani europei di essere coerenti ed andare a vivere nella nuova ucraina putiniana, potrebbe mettere d'accordo tutti?


Vero

Per coerenza però anche tutti quelli che per anni ci hanno sfondato i maroni con l'accoglienza indiscriminata dovrebbero ospitarere i clandestini che arrivano coi barconi a casa loro mantenendoseli..


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## danjr (5 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> fosse cosi rendiamoci conto come ragionano sti bast..
> 
> te entrano in casa e se non vai via entro 2 giorni ti ammazzano..


Ma non era peggio se li ammazzavano con i civili coinvolti? cioè non facciamo passare una cosa buona e dovuta come una cosa negativa.. sono in guerra per forza (purtroppo) dopo devono pensare a uccidersi se non si raggiunge un accordo tra le parti..


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (5 Marzo 2022)

Stando alla stampa Russa, ci sono laboratori di armi biologiche in Ucraina, per questo gli Americani sono preoccupati di perdere l'Ucraina. Notizia non reperibile nelle versioni inglesi, dovete mettere il .ru e attivare google traslate.

Comunque, zero fantasia proprio. Le armi chimiche, i terroristi, le ho già sentite queste storie.. io mi sarei giocato il megamalware di Bill Gates


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vero
> 
> Per coerenza però anche tutti quelli che per anni ci hanno sfondato i maroni con l'accoglienza indiscriminata dovrebbero ospitarere i clandestini che arrivano coi barconi a casa loro mantenendoseli..


Il covid prima e la guerra ora hanno sbugiardato e messo spalle al muro i politici da 4 soldi.
Facile fare i cacciatori di likes con commenti da bimbo-minkia intrisi di ipocrisia ... poi però ci sarebbe la vita, quella vera.

Un periodo relativamente lungo di relativa pace ha creato dei mostri in politica.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## danjr (5 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il covid prima e la guerra ora hanno sbugiardato e messo spalle al muro i politici da 4 soldi.
> Facile fare i cacciatori di likes con commenti da bimbo-minkia intrisi di ipocrisia ... poi però ci sarebbe la vita, quella vera.
> 
> Un periodo relativamente lungo di relativa pace ha creato dei mostri in politica.


Non solo tra i politici, anche tra la gente comune


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (5 Marzo 2022)

Intanto, nelle evacuazione pacifica dei civili, reporter Reuters (per questo lo pubblico) segnalano che stupri ed impiccagioni sono all'ordine del giorno. I civili ucraini nelle città stanno iniziando a rimanere chiusi nelle città assediate piuttosto che lasciarsi torturare dai soldati.

C'est la guerre.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Intanto, nelle evacuazione pacifica dei civili, reporter Reuters (per questo lo pubblico) segnalano che stupri ed impiccagioni sono all'ordine del giorno. I civili ucraini nelle città stanno iniziando a rimanere chiusi nelle città assediate piuttosto che lasciarsi torturare dai soldati.
> 
> C'est la guerre.


Si questo però bisogna vedere se è vero.


----------



## sunburn (5 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Stando alla stampa Russa, ci sono laboratori di armi biologiche in Ucraina, per questo gli Americani sono preoccupati di perdere l'Ucraina. Notizia non reperibile nelle versioni inglesi, dovete mettere il .ru e attivare google traslate.
> 
> Comunque, zero fantasia proprio. Le armi chimiche, i terroristi, le ho già sentite queste storie.. io mi sarei giocato il megamalware di Bill Gates


Alla fine gli USA bombarderanno Mosca per plagio.


----------



## sunburn (5 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si questo però bisogna vedere se è vero.


Voglio sperare che i corridoi umanitari siano in qualche modo sorvegliati.


----------



## Baba (5 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Voglio sperare che i corridoi umanitari siano in qualche modo sorvegliati.


Appunto. Ma ormai rimbalzano fake news dovunque. Difficile capire come stanno realmente le cose. Le guerra è fatta anche di queste cose


----------



## hakaishin (5 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Stando alla stampa Russa, ci sono laboratori di armi biologiche in Ucraina, per questo gli Americani sono preoccupati di perdere l'Ucraina. Notizia non reperibile nelle versioni inglesi, dovete mettere il .ru e attivare google traslate.
> 
> Comunque, zero fantasia proprio. Le armi chimiche, i terroristi, le ho già sentite queste storie.. io mi sarei giocato il megamalware di Bill Gates



vabbè ieri sulla tv di stato russa facevano vedere gli ucraini che lanciavano i fiori ai soldati russi e li ringraziavano per la liberazione. Oramai siamo a livello nord Corea.


----------



## vota DC (5 Marzo 2022)

Non oseranno fare come Aleppo dove elmetti bianchi e primaveruti hanno impedito alla popolazione di andarsene?


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## danjr (5 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## danjr (5 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## danjr (5 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> vabbè ieri sulla tv di stato russa facevano vedere gli ucraini che lanciavano i fiori ai soldati russi e li ringraziavano per la liberazione. Oramai siamo a livello nord Corea.


Non ancora, la korea del nord con la propaganda è riuscita a vincere i mondiali di calcio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2022)

*Continuate così e partono i ban.

Senza avvertimenti, non servono più.*


----------



## smallball (5 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo gli accordi stipulati giovedi, il Ministro della difesa russo ha fatto sapere che alle 8 (ore dell'Europa Occidentale) inizerà la tregue per consentire i corridoi umanitari. RIguarderà gli abitanti di Mariupol e Volnovakha


Quanto durerà? A mio avviso molto poco


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vero
> 
> Per coerenza però anche tutti quelli che per anni ci hanno sfondato i maroni con l'accoglienza indiscriminata dovrebbero ospitarere i clandestini che arrivano coi barconi a casa loro mantenendoseli..



Succederà mai ?
Perchè a parole sono fortissimi,tipo Gassman
Ricordate il video delle iene ?

Iene : "Ospiteresti un profugo a casa tua?
Gassman : "Si,si"
Iene : "Dimmi quando posso portarti un migrante con cui siamo in contatto da giorni"
Gassman : "eeh,io faccio già molto,magari portalo a chi non fa un c...beeeepppp"
Iene : "Non è che hai detto SI perchè c'era la telecamera ?"

Gassman si da alla fuga.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2022)

*Il Fatto Quotidiano: L'Italia dà armi in segreto all'Ucraina, senza riferire in parlamento come fanno Germania ed Inghilterra. Arrivati nel nostro paese 10mila profughi, ma le regioni temono il no al vaccino, perchè c'è chi rifiuta anche per "scelta religiosa".*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto Quotidiano: L'Italia dà armi in segreto all'Ucraina, senza riferire in parlamento come fanno Germania ed Inghilterra. Arrivati nel nostro paese 10mila profughi, ma le regioni temono il no al vaccino, perchè c'è chi rifiuta anche per "scelta religiosa".*


Un bel disastro! Godo però per il cortocircuito sui vaccini.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Continuate così e partono i ban.
> 
> Senza avvertimenti, non servono più.*



.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Marzo 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Quanto durerà? A mio avviso molto poco


pare 5 ore


----------



## Swaitak (5 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Fatto Quotidiano: L'Italia dà armi in segreto all'Ucraina, senza riferire in parlamento come fanno Germania ed Inghilterra. Arrivati nel nostro paese 10mila profughi, ma le regioni temono il no al vaccino, perchè c'è chi rifiuta anche per "scelta religiosa".*


quando c'è il vaccino di mezzo triggerano alla grande. Comunque se diamo armi in segreto perche lo Sfatto quotidiano è venuto a saperlo ?


----------



## Albijol (5 Marzo 2022)

BLINKEN (SEGRETARIO DI STATO USA) : L'UKRAINA PUÒ VINCERE CONTRO LA RUSSIA


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un bel disastro! Godo però per il cortocircuito sui vaccini.



Tra l'altro menagrami come Giani della Toscana vogliono far rivaccinare i profughi che in corpo hanno già sputnik.
Tanto la scienzah sicuramente dirà che male non gli farà,anzi,così facendo quadruplicheranno la protezione


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> BLINKEN (SEGRETARIO DI STATO USA) : L'UKRAINA PUÒ VINCERE CONTRO LA RUSSIA



Si,a risiko sicuramente  
Magari anche a poker e briscola.

Incredibile,chissà tutte le balle che stanno raccontando a zelensky


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> quando c'è il vaccino di mezzo triggerano alla grande. Comunque se diamo armi in segreto perche lo Sfatto quotidiano è venuto a saperlo ?


Girerà voce tra i grillini, in particolare quelli più ribelli o magari l'avranno spifferato quelli de l'Alternativa.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (5 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> BLINKEN (SEGRETARIO DI STATO USA) : L'UKRAINA PUÒ VINCERE CONTRO LA RUSSIA


Affermazione di base non credibile; certo è che se Blinken si è esposto così è perché c’è sotto ben altro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> vabbè ieri sulla tv di stato russa facevano vedere gli ucraini che lanciavano i fiori ai soldati russi e li ringraziavano per la liberazione. Oramai siamo a livello nord Corea.



Attenzione, potrebbero essere riprese video da una realtà distopica come in Man The High Castle. 

Se qualcuno segue la serie, sa cosa intendo


----------



## Swaitak (5 Marzo 2022)

Nel Frattempo occhio ai movimenti del ciccio bello coreano..


----------



## vota DC (5 Marzo 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Affermazione di base non credibile; certo è che se Blinken si è esposto così è perché c’è sotto ben altro.


Basta vedere la cartina colorata sui paesi che esportano e quelli che importano il cibo. Più dura la guerra (pensare di poter vincere la fa continuare) più ci rimettono paesi scomodi per gli Usa.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Marzo 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Affermazione di base non credibile; certo è che se Blinken si è esposto così è perché c’è sotto ben altro.


Lavrov, qualche giorno fa, parlò di tentennamenti ucraini sul negoziato perchè c'erano gli USA di mezzo. Magari avrà detto una balla, però conoscendo i dem americani guerrafondai, per me loro sono in mezzo a questa guerra più di ogni altra aspettativa.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> BLINKEN (SEGRETARIO DI STATO USA) : L'UKRAINA PUÒ VINCERE CONTRO LA RUSSIA


Non può vincere la guerra,
Ma può (e vincerà) la pace, ovvero la fase post guerra dove gli imperi vanno a morire, tutti, nessuno escluso.


----------



## sunburn (5 Marzo 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Affermazione di base non credibile; certo è che se Blinken si è esposto così è perché c’è sotto ben altro.


Alla fine la mia sensazione da non addetto ai lavori è che perderanno tutti. L'Ucraina dovrà rinunciare a un pezzo più o meno ampio del suo territorio, la Russia sarà isolata a livello economico e diplomatico, noi avremo un boom dei prezzi su praticamente qualunque cosa che avrà ripercussioni su aziende e cittadini. Il tutto condito da centinaia di migliaia di civili cacciati dalle proprie case, un TOT di civili morti e città ucraine devastate. Ed è lo scenario che prevede un qualche accordo in tempi brevi e che Putin si fermi all'Ucraina, quindi lo scenario migliore.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Marzo 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Affermazione di base non credibile; certo è che se Blinken si è esposto così è perché c’è sotto ben altro.


Credi? Per me é un affermazione illogica, l'Ucraine puo solamente prolungare l'inevitabile. La Russia é troppo grande e troppo forte per non vincere ed se - per qualche strano miracolo - la Russia non fosse in grado di occupare la Ucraina (variante che ritengo impossibile) la raderanno al suolo.


----------



## danjr (5 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> BLINKEN (SEGRETARIO DI STATO USA) : L'UKRAINA PUÒ VINCERE CONTRO LA RUSSIA


Sarebbe clamoroso


----------



## danjr (5 Marzo 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Credi? Per me é un affermazione illogica, l'Ucraine puo solamente prolungare l'inevitabile. La Russia é troppo grande e troppo forte per non vincere ed se - per qualche strano miracolo - la Russia non fosse in grado di occupare la Ucraina (variante che ritengo impossibile) la raderanno al suolo.


Prolungare è già una forma di vittoria, quanto può reggere la Russia alle sanzioni e alle spese belliche? Quanto varrà lo stipendio di un soldato Russo tra qualche mese?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (5 Marzo 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Credi? Per me é un affermazione illogica, l'Ucraine puo solamente prolungare l'inevitabile. La Russia é troppo grande e troppo forte per non vincere ed se - per qualche strano miracolo - la Russia non fosse in grado di occupare la Ucraina (variante che ritengo impossibile) la raderanno al suolo.


Anch’io la penso così. Per avere un’idea più completa, dovremmo capire che cosa s’intenda per “vittoria“ e quale significato le attribuiscono: a livello puramente militare, la disparità tra i due eserciti è così ampia da rendere impossibile una vittoria dell’Ucraina.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

*Zelensky : Le persone che intendono lasciare le città di Mariupol e Volnovakha dovrebbero essere in grado di farlo ora utilizzando il corridoio umanitario, ma chi può dovrebbe continuare a combattere*

Detto questo pur sapendo che i russi bombarderanno con più ferocia (non essendoci più "civili") e faranno a pezzi i soldati/civili arruolati che troveranno lungo il loro cammino.
Putin è un pazzoide,ma questo non è da meno.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

L' occidente, e questo è solo il primo passo, vedrà tempi duri in futuro.

Minacce nucleari, popolazioni che invecchiano e si riducono di numero.

Dall'altro lato Russia che vuole tornare, Cina che tra un pò avrà 2 miliardi di persone e diventerà la prima potenza economica mondiale.

Indiani e africani che sono miliardi e tutti giovanissimi.
L' Africa addirittura che va a braccetto con russi e cinesi.

Vedremo, meglio non focalizzarsi troppo su queste questioni altrimenti ci si preoccupa troppo.

Ma vedo tempi cupi all'orizzonte

O teniamo per noi tutta la tecnologia in modo da (forse) rallentarli, oppure prepariamoci a dover usare la forza oppure cedere lo scettro del potere, con rischi e pericoli connessi, appena saremo veramente deboli state certi che i popoli che abbiamo in un certo senso sottomesso in questi ultimi 2 secoli, vorranno indietro tutto e con gli interessi


----------



## vota DC (5 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Prolungare è già una forma di vittoria, quanto può reggere la Russia alle sanzioni e alle spese belliche? Quanto varrà lo stipendio di un soldato Russo tra qualche mese?


In Afghanistan avevano usato questo argomento perché costavano più le armi che gli obiettivi che potevano essere distrutti.


----------



## danjr (5 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> In Afghanistan avevano usato questo argomento perché costavano più le armi che gli obiettivi che potevano essere distrutti.


Parli degli usa? O della vecchia unione sovietica?
In ogni caso in una situazione normale sarebbe una cosa sopportabile, per una nazione in default economico no. Le sanzioni non hanno precedenti nella storia e la Russia è tuttora un’economia che vale meno di quella italiana, questo non è sufficientemente chiaro


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


>


 
Ma scusi ma lei non è….
Si sono il Colonnello, mi dica


----------



## hakaishin (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Attenzione, potrebbero essere riprese video da una realtà distopica come in Man The High Castle.
> 
> Se qualcuno segue la serie, sa cosa intendo


Grande citazione


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Zelensky : Le persone che intendono lasciare le città di Mariupol e Volnovakha dovrebbero essere in grado di farlo ora utilizzando il corridoio umanitario, ma chi può dovrebbe continuare a combattere*
> 
> Detto questo pur sapendo che i russi bombarderanno con più ferocia (non essendoci più "civili") e faranno a pezzi i soldati/civili arruolati che troveranno lungo il loro cammino.
> Putin è un pazzoide,*ma questo non è da meno.*


Ma per carità su.
A Zelesnky gli sono entrati in casa e sta facendo il suo dovere, lo squilibrato qui è uno e si chiama Putin.
Chi perde di vista questo punto sta totalmente perdendo di vista il succo della questione, al netto di tutti i discorsi sull'espansione della NATO a est che hanno sicuramente un grande peso.
Ma nulla che possa anche solo lontanamente giustificare questo scempio, strategico e geopolitico ancor prima che umano.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


>



Vengono presi per il kulo personaggi dalle labbra dei quali pendevamo fino a due giorni fa (e non è detto risucceda, anzi).

Andiamo bene.


----------



## Andris (5 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> BLINKEN (SEGRETARIO DI STATO USA) : L'UKRAINA PUÒ VINCERE CONTRO LA RUSSIA


questo è ai livelli del delirio di Hitler nel bunker mentre lasciava morire intere armate nella campagna di Russia, solo che almeno certi militari comprendevano la pazzia.

l'Ucraina ha solo un vantaggio strategico: i soldati russi, per via dell'operazione segreta che forse conoscevano meno di 5 persone in tutta la Russia riguardo l'immediatezza, non sono motivati a dovere e una parte non sono veterani di guerra.
non è facile fare la guerra dal nulla a un paese dove hai amici, parenti, colleghi.
se i russi fossero motivati da un attacco ricevuto allora sarebbe già finita.

poi è il paese più largo d'Europa, ovviamente non è facile percorrerlo tutto sconfiggendo regione per regione anzi villaggio per villaggio perchè fuori dalle città c'è un modo sommerso contadino di provincia sconosciuto ai media


----------



## ilPresidente (5 Marzo 2022)

Corridoi umanitari per svuotare la terra tra Crimea e Donbass.
Facile prevedere bombardamenti pesanti, vittoria proclamata sul fronte separatisti ucraini, poi la presa di Kiev per ristabilire un potere filo-russo. La
Vera mediazione sarà trovare una testa di legno capace di mantenere equilibrio politico. Ristabilita la zona Franca la Russia che si potrà fregiare internamente della ‘vittoria’ sarà soddisfatta. Per ora, forse.
Spingherà che la
Crisi economica sarà il prezzo della vittoria.
L’occidente grasso e impaurito sarà Vittorioso per non aver affrontato una guerra in Europa.

Per me la guerra é deprecabile. Non sono filo russo. Putin é un autocrata pericoloso. Ma in guerra vince chi non ha paura di perdere tutto. La politica di sanzionare e affamare alcune aree del mondo si torce contro.
Garantire un equilibrio sarà il primo step. 
poi bisognerà pensare a come a far cadere Putin prima che nasca un vice più spietato. Gli oligarchi non vanno affamati ma indotti a ragionare sulle possibilità di vita che la Russia avrebbe sedendo a tavoli migliori. Cinico, classista, immorale, ma per ora l’unica strada che vedo senza atomiche.

questo gioco di sventolare una minaccia atomica é terrorismo. Puro terrorismo. Serve un intervento. Serve una politica di disarmo. Se poi vogliono fare la guerra mandino i droni con i bastoni a picchiarsi nel deserto del Gobi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma per carità su.
> A Zelesnky gli sono entrati in casa e sta facendo il suo dovere, lo squilibrato qui è uno e si chiama Putin.
> Chi perde di vista questo punto sta totalmente perdendo di vista il succo della questione, al netto di tutti i discorsi sull'espansione della NATO a est che hanno sicuramente un grande peso.
> Ma nulla che possa anche solo lontanamente giustificare questo scempio, strategico e geopolitico ancor prima che umano.



Un conto è difendere kiev o altre città dove i russi ancora non sono entrati in azione.
Altro conto è condannare a morte certa i soldati (e civili arruolati) in quelle due città che attualmente stanno evacuando e che tra qualche ora saranno rase completamente al suolo.
Li non c'è più nulla da difendere,sono città già perse.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Marzo 2022)

Secondo il Kiev independent il cessate il fuoco è ufficialmente terminato e l evacuazione di Mariupol si è interrotta. Bombardammeti in città


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vengono presi per il kulo personaggi dalle labbra dei quali pendevamo fino a due giorni fa (e non è detto risucceda, anzi).
> 
> Andiamo bene.


Forse tu pendevi dalle labbra di Bassetti.

I più scaltri, lo prendono per il culo dal mese 4 della pandemia.

La sua smania di apparire era evidente fin da subito


----------



## Simo98 (5 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma per carità su.
> A Zelesnky gli sono entrati in casa e sta facendo il suo dovere, lo squilibrato qui è uno e si chiama Putin.
> Chi perde di vista questo punto sta totalmente perdendo di vista il succo della questione, al netto di tutti i discorsi sull'espansione della NATO a est che hanno sicuramente un grande peso.
> Ma nulla che possa anche solo lontanamente giustificare questo scempio, strategico e geopolitico ancor prima che umano.



C'è gente che veramente pensa che Zelensky dovrebbe arrendersi e dire alla popolazione di farsi sottomettere senza fiatare? Ma come si fa a pensare che un capo di stato dica una cosa del genere?
Capiamoci, io egoisticamente vorrei che succedesse proprio questo, ma realisticamente è un ragionamento impensabile


----------



## danjr (5 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> C'è gente che veramente pensa che Zelensky dovrebbe arrendersi e dire alla popolazione di farsi sottomettere senza fiatare? Ma come si fa a pensare che un capo di stato dica una cosa del genere?
> Capiamoci, io egoisticamente vorrei che succedesse proprio questo, ma realisticamente è un ragionamento impensabile


Più che altro c’è gente che non capisce che se anche zelensky si arrendesse la popolazione e i soldati farebbero resistenza ugualmente.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Forse tu pendevi dalle labbra di Bassetti.
> 
> I più scaltri, lo prendono per il culo dal mese 4 della pandemia.



Oh, adesso io sono un pro-Bassetti. Grande.

Beh, allora c'è qualche cortocircuito qui dentro, visto che nemmeno due giorni fa sono stato sbeffeggiato per il complottismo e le offese contro chi ci comanda. Mettetevi d'accordo.

Andiamo, non bene, ma meglio.

PS
Guarda, non so dove l'hai preso questo montaggio, ma questa esatta ironia del Bassetti generale, l'ho fatta proprio io giorni addietro.
Giusto per dire, amico.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Oh, adesso io sono un pro-Bassetti. Grande.
> 
> Beh, allora c'è qualche cortocircuito qui dentro, visto che nemmeno due giorni fa sono stato sbeffeggiato per il complottismo e le offese contro chi ci comanda. Mettetevi d'accordo.
> 
> ...


Lo so che non sei pro-Bassetti.

Pensavo stessimo sparando fesserie dopo il tuo intevento, mi sono adeguato.

Non so 2 giorni fa chi ti abbia detto qualcosa, non leggo i topic su green pass e menghiate varie da qualche settimana.

Anche se non posso nemmeno immaginare quale collegamento dietrologico tu sia riuscito a tirar fuori da una semplice persona che vuole apparire a tutti i costi.

Io mi fermerei semplicemente a quello che è, uno che è tossico dipendente dall' apparire in Tv


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Secondo il Kiev independent il cessate il fuoco è ufficialmente terminato e l evacuazione di Mariupol si è interrotta. Bombardammeti in città


Conferme anche dalla BBC. L evacuazione di Mariupol che doveva iniziare alle 11 non è stata effettuata. Bombardamenti in corso. 200 mila persone intrappolate


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Conferme anche dalla BBC. L evacuazione di Mariupol che doveva iniziare alle 11 non è stata effettuata. Bombardamenti in corso. 200 mila persone intrappolate



LAVROV: "REGIME KIEV IMPEDISCE AI CIVILI DI LASCIARE MARIUPOL"
Lanciamo un'altra monetina


----------



## Swaitak (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> LAVROV: "REGIME KIEV IMPEDISCE AI CIVILI DI LASCIARE MARIUPOL"
> Lanciamo un'altra monetina


che troll, come si può pensare di trattare con questi


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> che troll, come si può pensare di trattare con questi



Per me, hanno il loro obbiettivo e faranno di tutto per raggiungerlo.

Tutte le discussioni sono trollaggio per perdere tempo mentre vanno avanti.

Ma d' altronde, se non vogliamo conflitti dobbiamo fare finta di crederci


----------



## vota DC (5 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> C'è gente che veramente pensa che Zelensky dovrebbe arrendersi e dire alla popolazione di farsi sottomettere senza fiatare? Ma come si fa a pensare che un capo di stato dica una cosa del genere?
> Capiamoci, io egoisticamente vorrei che succedesse proprio questo, ma realisticamente è un ragionamento impensabile


La popolazione è di intralcio alla difesa, questo nel caso ottimistico che non si voglia usare come scudo umano. I soldati dovrebbero cercare di proteggere i civili e contemporaneamente combattere gli invasori. A fanno evacuare già quando si tratta di terroristi con mitragliette, qui ci sono aerei e carri armati...che servono i civili?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> LAVROV: "REGIME KIEV IMPEDISCE AI CIVILI DI LASCIARE MARIUPOL"
> Lanciamo un'altra monetina


Le notizie in guerra vanno sempre prese con le pinze ma non crederò mai a una parola di quello che esce da Mosca. Basterebbe guardarsi le televisioni e i giornali di stato in questi giorni (che i miei amici russi mi girano e traducono) per rendersi conto che siamo al livello Corea del Nord. Ieri il tg nazionale trasmetteva le immagini degli ucraini che lanciavano fiori all esercito russo ringraziandoli della liberazione e chiedendo l annessione alla Crimea


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2022)

La Cina e già da anni la prima economia mondiale!! ma secondo voi guardavano primi i loro titoli in borsa per sport? i dollari erano passati ? 
C'è la Cina questa è la realtà!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' occidente, e questo è solo il primo passo, vedrà tempi duri in futuro.
> 
> Minacce nucleari, popolazioni che invecchiano e si riducono di numero.
> 
> ...


Per essere più precisi il nostro decadimento è nato per il loro liberissimo diritto di non farsi mettere i piedi in testa.. è bastato questo! senza alzare nessuna arma per quello è roba nostra

Questo è dovuto al tempo.. 
ogni impero anche il più grande prima o poi cade


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (5 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> LAVROV: "REGIME KIEV IMPEDISCE AI CIVILI DI LASCIARE MARIUPOL"
> Lanciamo un'altra monetina



Lavrov e stampa russa, riporto l'incipit:

"Fin dall'inizio dell'operazione speciale militare in Ucraina, la Russia è stata pronta a fornire corridoi umanitari e ha fatto tutto il possibile per questo, ha affermato il ministro degli Esteri Sergei Lavrov.

In particolare, l'esercito russo era pronto ad aiutare nell'evacuazione degli studenti stranieri da Kharkov, ma la parte ucraina lo ha impedito.

Lavrov ritiene che il regime di Kiev non sembra preoccuparsi di tenere in ostaggio stranieri e civili."

Aggiungo io "l'esercito russo non vede l'ora di scortare donne e bambine, fatele arrivare già lavate e spogliate se possibile"


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> [cut.]
> Aggiungo io "l'esercito russo non vede l'ora di scortare donne e bambine, fatele arrivare già lavate e spogliate se possibile"



Greeeeve,mi dissocio


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2022)

Intanto si uccidono tra di loro gli ucraini..
Ma le cosiddette spie non si tartassano per sapere delle informazioni.. e soprattutto se in custodia perché mai ucciderlo !?Domanda retorica.. solitamente perché i morti non parlano


----------



## sunburn (5 Marzo 2022)

Su repubblica dicono che gli 007 ucraini avrebbero ucciso un loro negoziatore(che aveva partecipato ai primi negoziati) che sarebbe stato un infiltrato russo…
Come fonte cita le parole del deputato Oleksiy Goncharenko riportate dall'agenzia Interfax-Ucraina.

EDIT: sempre repubblica riporta che secondo Kiev Ukrainska Pravda c’erano forti prove che il negoziatore ucraino stesse passando informazioni alla Russia.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (5 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Le notizie in guerra vanno sempre prese con le pinze ma non crederò mai a una parola di quello che esce da Mosca. Basterebbe guardarsi le televisioni e i giornali di stato in questi giorni (che i miei amici russi mi girano e traducono) per rendersi conto che siamo al livello Corea del Nord. Ieri il tg nazionale trasmetteva le immagini degli ucraini che lanciavano fiori all esercito russo ringraziandoli della liberazione e chiedendo l annessione alla Crimea



Il fatto che qui in occidente si possa mettere in discussione liberamente ogni notizia, mentre in Russia, Cina ed Arabia no è già il primo grande segnale di libertà di parola ed informazione, ma è una concessione che la nostra generazione post Istituto Luce tende a dimenticare.. in Russia, un 3d del genere non esiste, figuriamoci i meme su bassetti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Su repubblica dicono che gli 007 ucraini avrebbero ucciso un loro negoziatore(che aveva partecipato ai primi negoziati) che sarebbe stato un infiltrato russo…
> Come fonte cita le parole del deputato Oleksiy Goncharenko riportate dall'agenzia Interfax-Ucraina.


che eroi.. arrestarlo per alto tradimento era troppo impegnativo si vede (ironia)


----------



## sunburn (5 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> che eroi.. arrestarlo per alto tradimento era troppo impegnativo si vede (ironia)


Sarebbe stato ucciso durante un tentativo d’arresto.


----------



## Shmuk (5 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> che eroi.. arrestarlo per alto tradimento era troppo impegnativo si vede (ironia)



Magari ha tirato fuori armi... chi lo sa.


----------



## Albijol (5 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Su repubblica dicono che gli 007 ucraini avrebbero ucciso un loro negoziatore(che aveva partecipato ai primi negoziati) che sarebbe stato un infiltrato russo…
> Come fonte cita le parole del deputato Oleksiy Goncharenko riportate dall'agenzia Interfax-Ucraina.
> 
> EDIT: sempre repubblica riporta che secondo Kiev Ukrainska Pravda c’erano forti prove che il negoziatore ucraino stesse passando informazioni alla Russia.


Anche l'Ukraina ha il suo Montolivo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2022)

Non era quello con il cappellino, eh?

Quello mi sta simpatico


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato ucciso durante un tentativo d’arresto.


In stato di custodia vuol dire già bello che ammanettato


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non era quello con il cappellino, eh?
> 
> Quello mi sta simpatico


----------



## Snake (5 Marzo 2022)

l'avrà ammazzato quello che somiglia a Mike di Breaking Bad


----------



## Raryof (5 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1899


Stava trattenendo una risata per caso?


----------



## sunburn (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non era quello con il cappellino, eh?
> 
> Quello mi sta simpatico


La spia era l’unico vestito bene. Antisgamo proprio… 

Tornando seri, fosse confermata la notizia, direi che potremmo mettere una pietra su ogni tentativo di accordo diplomatico.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (5 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Intanto si uccidono tra di loro gli ucraini..
> Ma le cosiddette spie non si tartassano per sapere delle informazioni.. e soprattutto se in custodia perché mai ucciderlo !?Domanda retorica.. solitamente perché i morti non parlano



Perchè sono palesemente neonazisti senza scrupoli.


----------

